# TJ Gave Good News To Jim Rome I heard...



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

TJ Ford I heard from ESPN "The Game" 1510 days 1290 Nights from a caller that he sounded pretty optimistic about returning soon! :banana: Here is the link to Jim Rome's web page so you can check out what Ford said on this show today...

http://www.jimrome.com/home/show_audio_archive.htmlHere is the link to join Jim Rome so you can hear the broadcast yourself. But you have to pay for it which is not cool! :whoknows: 
Very unlike Rome... :upset: I will do that in a few minutes...and let you know what TJ said...
The caller did not go into too much detail and I am not sure what was said on the Jim Rome show so ...I will leave it at that...

But remember Larry Harris talked about them having more tests :wait: to see where TJ is in April...so I look forward to see how our guy is doing! :rock: Hope he is good to go!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I hope he is too. Not even being a bucks fan I liked how TJ played in college. It was ashame he couldn't stay healthy being so young.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Great News!! Keep us updated MilBucksFan when you hear more about the story!*


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hope this isn't an April Fools prank. :evil:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Seriously, the NBA will be much better once TJ and hopefully Jay Williams return to the court.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Hopefully he will return soon ( Next Year)


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

cmd34 said:


> Seriously, the NBA will be much better once TJ and hopefully Jay Williams return to the court.


i dont think Jay Will will ever return. He's already gone on to broadcasting, i've seen him do a couple games for ESPN. TJ on the other hand has a chance at a nice comeback, lets see if he can keep his flash.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jay just called the McDonalds All American game. he said he is still re-habbing and he is still very focused on his NBA comeback.

Calling games isn't necessarily a sign that he is done. It could be him finding an income and staying close to the game.

Sorry not Bucks related.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

well I just hope that TJ Ford still ahs his explosivness with him... It woudl be sad to see ap layer of his calibre's career wasted..


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

jayisthebest88 said:


> well I just hope that TJ Ford still ahs his explosivness with him... It woudl be sad to see ap layer of his calibre's career wasted..


*That is the thing, even if TJ comes back, he won't have the same explosivness, which was the best part of his game, imo. I think that he can come back though!!! :banana: *


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Just tell us what TJ said. We dont have pay to join Rome's gang! Just tell us! :curse:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I really hope TJ comes back. I love watching him play.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Same here. All the luck to TJ, and theres no telling he may have a full recovery God willing.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

if either jay or tj can ever resurrect there careers to become solid players than i will be ecstatic. i always hated jay b/c i hate duke but in the light of waht happened i realized hes a good guy. ive always been a ford fan because he was so nice at texas. good luck guys


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I never followed the Bucks and was never a fan of TJ Ford, but I just think it's so sad that a promising career like that was destroyed by a player of Madsen's caliber.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> I never followed the Bucks and was never a fan of TJ Ford, but I just think it's so sad that a promising career like that was destroyed by a player of Madsen's caliber.


*LOL...I agree...dam you Mark Madsen.... :naughty: *.
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MADSEN, MARK" TITLE="MADSEN, MARK" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/twolves/MADSEN, MARK.jpg">


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I liked ford in his college years and his first season with the Buck. He was doing a lot of big things. It suck that he got hurt and I hope he can comeback at the level he left at.


----------

